# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Զգացումներից ամենադաժանը

## Array

Որն է՞

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Խնդրում եմ չմոռանաք հիմնավորել  :Ok:

----------

Manya (12.06.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Որն է՞


Զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը ատելությունն է: Երբ մարդ ամբողջ հոգով ատում է մեկին, ապա դա բերում է նրան, որ նա սկսում է ատել բոլորը, ինչ կապ ունի իր ատելի անձնավորության հետ: Այդ զգացմունքը կարող է հանգեցնել նրան, որ ատող անձնավորությունը պահի տակ կարող է ատելությամբ համակվել սեփական անձի նկատմամբ: Մի՞թե կա ավելի վատ ու դաժան բան, քան սեփական ես-ի հանդեպ ատելությունը:  :Think:  Չեմ կարծում…

----------

E-la Via (20.07.2009), Manya (12.06.2009)

----------


## Մանե

Անվստահությունը ինքդ քո հանդեպ :Sad:  
Կներեք,բայց չեմ կարա հիմնավորեմ,քանի որ բառերով չեմ կարա բացատրեմ :Wink:  
Մեկ էլ այն,երբ թվում է,թե բոլորը քեզ դեմ են,ոչ մեկը քեզ չի հասկանում,ու պարզապես ցանկանում ես հայտնվել մի ամայի տեղ,որտեղ ՈՉԻՆՉ չկա :Smile:

----------


## xman

անպատասխան սերը և ատելությունը (միանշաբնակ համաձայն եմ Cassiopeia-ի հետ)
իսկ անպատասխան սիրուց կյանքդ սկսում է դառնալ մի տեսակ անիմաստ… անկապ…
քեզ թվում է որ դու մարդկությանը պիտանի չես… որ ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չի դարձնում քո վրա… ամեն վայրկյան հուզվում ես… կարոտում…

----------

Manya (12.06.2009)

----------


## Array

Ժողովուրդ ջան չե՞ք կարծում,որ ձեր նշած զգացմունքները հաղթահարելի են:Մի հատ ես էլ կարծիք հայտնեմ էլի.իմ կարծիքով ամենա դաժան բանը որ մարդ կարող է զգալ,դա զղջման զգացումն է,որը , եթե զգացիր, կարծում եմ` այլևս դժվար`քեզ լքի:



> Որն է՞


 կետադրականի համար կներեք:         Ո՞րն է

----------


## Tumbler

Ապեր էսոր պարզվեց, որ սերը. Դաժանա նրան հասնել, նրան պահպանել եվ այլն :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## PoeT

> իսկ անպատասխան սիրուց կյանքդ սկսում է դառնալ մի տեսակ անիմաստ… անկապ…
> քեզ թվում է որ դու մարդկությանը պիտանի չես… որ ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չի դարձնում քո վրա… ամեն վայրկյան հուզվում ես… կարոտում…


Անպատասխան սերը, լրիվ ուրիշ զգացմունք է։

Դառը քաղցրություն...  :Love:

----------


## Array

> Դառը քաղցրություն...


Պոետին վայել պատասխան

----------


## Gohar

Ես կասեի կարոտն է…
Կարոտը հայրենիքիդ, հարազատ մարդկանց, հարազատ վայրերի նկատմամբ … Զորեղ զգացմունք է,  և զգացմունքներից այն միակը, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում չի մարում կամ որոշ չափով սառում, հակառակը՝ ավելի է ուժեղանում:

----------

Lion (09.11.2009)

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Հարազատին կորցնելու ցավը

----------


## docart

միանշանակ նախանձը: Սա դաժան է հենց անձի հանդեպ, մարդն ինքն իրեն ուտում է ու չի հանգստանում: Մենակ չասեք, որ բարի նախանձ էլ կա, դա հորինվածք է:

----------


## ihusik

*Սիրել չկարողանալը կամ Սիրո բացակայությունը սեփական սրտում*, որը կախված մարդու անհատական հոգեկան հատկություններից ու որակներից հենց ինքը  կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ ու ծնել այլ բազմապիսի ու բազմաբնույթ բացասական զգացմունքներ........:  

Եվ այս առումով իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ է PoeT-ն, երբ դու սիրում ես ու դա փոխադարձ չէ դա անշուշտ ցավալի է, բայց դու եթե իրոք ու իսկական Սիրում ես չես կարող ատել այդ Սերն ու սիրո օբյեկտը: Հետևաբար դա ճիշտ է նկատում PoeT-ն. 


> Անպատասխան սերը, լրիվ ուրիշ զգացմունք է։
> Դառը քաղցրություն...


 Դառը - անպատասխան սերը և քաղցրություն - որ տալիս է քեզ քո սիրելու կարողությունը՝ սրտիդ զգացումը:

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Հա՛, նշեմ խանդը…թեմային համահունչ  :Smile:  Մանավանդ, երբ այն առանց առիթի ու պատճառի է, երևակայության արդյունք …մարդ իրեն ներսից կրծում, կրծում է ու տանջվում  :Diablo:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Դաժան ա խղճի խայթը:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Զգացմունքներից յուրաքանչյուրը յուրահատուկ դաժանություն ունի: Ուղղակի կախված կյանքի տվյալ դրվագից, դրանցից մեկը ավելիա հզորանում, բայց հաջորդ պահին կարա մի ուրիշ զգացմունք հզորանա:

----------


## Array

Ինձ թվում է՝ ամենադաժանը,որ մարդու համար,որ կարող են զգալ նրա հանդեպ,դա անտարբերությունն է:Իսկ ամենադաժան բանը իր համար ,որ մարդ կարող է զգալ,ինչպես արդեն ասացի,ըստ իս դա զղջումն է

----------


## Goga

Երևի թե չես կարող առանձնացնել , որովհետև տվյալ պահին կարող է քեզ համար դաժան լինել  անպատասխան սերը, մեկ այլ պահին ուրիշ զգացմունք :Ok:

----------


## Cleopatra

Երևի սիրած էակին կորցնելը ի նկատի ունեմ սիրելիի վախճանը: :Cray:

----------


## Kita

ատելությունը, որը մարդուն ներսից և շատ կամաց կործանում է..
հիաստափությունը որոշակի մարդկանց համար, որոնք ասենք չեն նեղանում և այդպիսի բաներ, բայց կարող են հիասթափել, շատ կործանիչ զգացում է այդ տիպի մարդկանց համար...
անտարբերությունը և անսրտությունը համատեղած իրար հետ, երբեմն մարդ իրեն այդ զգացումների հետ շատ անպետք է զգում, որը նրան կարող է հասցնել լուրջ և վտանգավոր քայլերի...
բայց ինձ համար երևի հիասթափությունը և ատելությունը ավելի վտանգավոր են կարելիօ ասել...

----------


## Vaho

Դավաճանությունը կարծում եմ պարզ է առանց հիմնաորելու

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դավաճանությունը կարծում եմ պարզ է առանց հիմնաորելու


Բայց դավաճանությունը ոչ թե զգացմունք է, այլ արարք։  :Wink:  Ուրիշ բան, եթե խոսքը դավաճանվելուց հետո առաջացած զգացմունքի մասին լիներ։

----------


## phanasonic

Ստեղ նշված են համարյա բոլոր զգացումները.
Մարդ ակամայից դադարումա ապռել երբ կարդումա իրա մեջ եսքան դաժան բան կա 
ես կուզենայի ավելացնել ևս մի քանի զգացում, որոնց մասին չէին մտաբերել:

Ցավը (ոչ ֆիզիկական), գազանին մոտ գտնվելու զգացումը (մարդը դեր չի որոշել ինքը գազանա թե չե ) և վեևջապես ամենաանտանելին դա մենակության զգացումն է (երբ կանգնած ես երկրի պտույտի առանցքի կենտրոնում, իսկ երկիրը պտտվում է քո շուրջ ու դու մենակ ես, դու մրսում ես: Տիեզերքը սառն է, բայց հրապուրիչ):

Եսքան բան  :Wink:

----------


## hippy w.s

Զգացմունքներից ամենա դաժանը երբ որ չես զգում ոչ մի բան, երբ որ ուղեղտ չի աշխատում ու դու չես մտածում,
ԴՈՒ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԲԱՆ ՉԵՍ ԶԳՈՒՄ
օդում կախված ես, կամ անորոշ շարժվում ես ոնց որ տիեզերքում մոլորված տիեզերանավը, որտեղ վթարից հետո բոլոր մարդիք անհետացել են:
ԸԸԸԸԸԸՍՍՍՍՍՍՍՍՍ ԱԱԱԱԱԱԽԽԽԽԽԽԽ :Bad:  
ետ ժամանակ դու կերազես որ ատել կարողանաս, կամ քեզ ատեն, սիրես կամ քեզ սիրեն
գոնե ինչ որ բան զգաս

----------


## Մանոն

Իմ կարծիքով ամենադաժան զգացմունքները  ծնվում են *հիասթափությունից*:  Վերը նշված թե՛ատելությունը, թե՛ նախանձը, թե՛ վախն ու հարազատի կորուստը, թե՛ անզգայանալն ու ոչինչ չուզենալը.....դրանց բոլորի հիմքում հիասթափությունն է ընկած: Հիասթափություն՝ անարդարությունից,  անհաջողություններից, սիրած մարդուց, կյանքից: Ի վերջո՝  հիասթափություն քո անզորությունից, որ չես կարող փոխել որևէ բան: :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենադաժան զգացմունքները  ծնվում են *հիասթափությունից*:  Վերը նշված թե՛ատելությունը, թե՛ նախանձը, թե՛ վախն ու հարազատի կորուստը, թե՛ անզգայանալն ու ոչինչ չուզենալը.....դրանց բոլորի հիմքում հիասթափությունն է ընկած: Հիասթափություն՝ անարդարությունից,  անհաջողություններից, սիրած մարդուց, կյանքից: Ի վերջո՝  հիասթափություն քո անզորությունից, որ չես կարող փոխել որևէ բան:


Մանոն ջան, ի՜նչ լավ բնորոշեցիր։ Մինչև քո գրելն ինձ էս թեման մի տեսակ անիմաստ էր թվում, որովհետև առաջին հայացքից կարծես թե լիքը բացասական զգացմունքներ կարելի է թվարկել, ու դժվար էր ասել, թե դրանցից որ մեկն է ամենադաժանը, որովհետև բոլորն էլ յուրովի են դաժան, բայց քո գրառումն ասես ամեն ինչ տեղը գցեց։  :Ok:   :Smile:  Իսկապես մինչև հիմա այս թեմայում թվարկված բոլոր բացասական զգացմունքներն ընդամենը հետևանք են մեկ այլ՝ ավելի լուրջ բացասական զգացմունքի, որն էլ հենց հիասթափությունն է...  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես համաձայն եմ Դիտորդ Վերլուծաբանի հետ: Ինչքան էլ բացասական բաներ զգաս, միևնույն է, դրանք մարդկային են: Իսկ երբ չես զգում, դա արդեն մարդկային չէ:

----------


## Ծով

Մի զգացմունք կա…դա սերն է…և այն դաժան լինել չի կարող… :Love:  
Մեծ մասիդ թվարկածները, համենայնդեպս ես, համարում եմ զգացումոներ, որոնք որքան էլ երբեմն դաժան լինեն անցողիկ են հաստատ…Բայց շատ ավելի վտանգավոր է եթե դրանք դաժան հետևանքներ թողնեն՝ կուրացնելով մարդկանց…
էլ չեմ ասում, որ դաժանությանը սովորեցնել պետք չէ, մի քիչ փափուկ վերաբերվեք այդ զգացումներին…
Չերկարացնեմ…
Ինձ համար զգացումներից, ոչ զգացմունքներից, ամենադաժանը անորոշությունն է, որն իր մեջ կարող է ներառել թվարկածներից յուրաքանչյուրը… :Wink:

----------


## Selene

Ամենադաժանն ինձ համար դա ապագայի,վաղվա օրվա անորոշությունն է( Alize_etoilik-ի հետ համաիտ եմ այս առումով :Ok:  )  ,իսկ դաժանությունն արտահայտվում է նրանում, որ այսօր երջանիկ ես, բայց մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ վաղը կարող է ավարտվի այդ երջանկությունը :Sad:  
Մի դաժան բան էլ կա. դա երբ գիտես, որ այժմյան զգացածդ քեզ հաստատ ցավ է պատճառելու հետագայում  ու պիտի չզգաս, բայց ոչինչ անել չես կարող, հասկանալով այդ ամենի դաժանությունը՝ շարունակում ես զգալ: Այ սա իրոք դաժանություն է:

Հ.Գ. Մտքերս մի քիչ խառն արտահայտեցի, կներեք: :Smile:

----------


## lili-4

Կան զգացմունքներ, որոնք իսկապես դաժան են, դավաճանություն, հիասթափություն.…
Իմ կարցիքով ամենադաժանը դա ինքնախաբեությունն է: Դա մի հորինված իրավիճակ է, քաղցր նինջ, որից  վաղ թե ուշ արթնանալ է պետք, և հենց այդ ժամանակ էլ քաղում ես այդ դառնության պտուղները:

----------


## Artgeo

Անորոշությունը... Ամենաշատը սրանից եմ նեղվում։ Հիասթափություն, դավաճանություն, տխրություն... բոլոր զգացմունքների ժամանակ շատից քչից ադեկվատ եմ, իսկ անորոշության զգացմունքի ժամանակ… Անորոշությունը դաժանա  :Sad:

----------


## Kita

> Անորոշությունը... Ամենաշատը սրանից եմ նեղվում։ Հիասթափություն, դավաճանություն, տխրություն... բոլոր զգացմունքների ժամանակ շատից քչից ադեկվատ եմ, իսկ անորոշության զգացմունքի ժամանակ… Անորոշությունը դաժանա


ինչպես էի բաց թողել այդ մեկը :Smile:  
ուղղակի ատում եմ անորոշություն :Sad:   :Angry2:  և ատում եմ երբ մարդիկ անորոշ են իրենց պահում...

----------


## Բարեկամ

Այս գրառումը չէի կարող չանել  :Sad:  
Ատում եմ անորոշությունը  :Bad:  , նրա պատճառով ապրել եմ խորը դեպրեսիա  :Sad:   :Sad:  որը  "պարգևեց" ինձ դաժան "ելք": Ու ատում եմ ոչ թե իրեն՝  անորոշությանը /հիմա արդեն գիտեմ, որ այն արժեք չունի, միայն ծուղակ է/, այլ ատում եմ նրա աննկարագրելի, ծվատող դաժանությունը  :Bad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Եթե միայն ժամանակին իմանայի, որ նորոշությունը պատրանք է ու չհավատայի նրան…

----------


## Philosopher

Զգալը, զգալը, որ զգում ես ու չես կարող չզգալ...

----------


## murmushka

բացարձակ սառնությունն ու անտարբերությունը... երբ ոչինչ չես զգում ու արդեն չես էլ ուզում պայքարել ....

----------


## Sun

Կածում եմ ամենադաժան զգացմունքը հիսաթափությունն է: Հիսաթափել մարդկանցից,նրանց գաղափարներից,նրանց արարքներից...
Իրոք ամենաահավորն է կյանքում և միշտ քեզ այդ զգացմունը հետապնդում է ամենուր:

----------


## Armeno

Ամենադաժան զգացմունքը կարոտն է

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> Անպատասխան սերը, լրիվ ուրիշ զգացմունք է։
> 
> Դառը քաղցրություն...


poet? Բա դու չէիր սիրում սիրուց խոսալ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Իսկ զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը  իրոք  նախանձն է ................

----------


## Manchuk

Երեխեք ջան. Իմ կարծիքով ամենադաժան զգացմունքը  հիասթափությունն է: Նամանավանդ եթե  հիասթաեցնում են քեզ հարազատ մարդիկ: Նման դեպքերում շատ դժվար է նորից հավատալ ու վստահել մարդկանց:

----------


## Ars

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը հուսալքության զգացումն է, երբ մարդ  արդեն չի հավատում ու վստահում ոչնչի :Cool:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Անկարողության զգացողությունը... երբ զգում ես, որ գլուխդ պատովն էլ տաս, տեղում այրվես մոխրանաս էլ, բոց էլ դառնաս... միևնույն է ոչինչ չես կարող անել իրավիճակը փոխելու / հաղթահարելու համար
Մյուսներն անցողիկ են

----------


## Kapitan

ամենադաժան զգացմւնքը  դա  չսիրված   լինելն  ու զգալն է

----------


## Amaru

Կարոտը... Որ կարոտում ես մեկին, որը էլ չի գա, որ էտքան թանկ ա եղել քո համար, իսկ հիմա... Հիմա ոչ մի բան: Ահավոր բան ա, երբ գիտես, որ իրան էլ կյանքում չես տեսնի, ձայնն էլ չես լսի՝ էտքան հարազատ մարդու ձայնը: Ամիսներ, տարիներ են անցնում, իսկ էտ զգացումը մնում ա... Էէէ, խորացա  :Sad:

----------

Farfalla (10.11.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Կարոտը... Որ կարոտում ես մեկին, որը էլ չի գա, որ էտքան թանկ ա եղել քո համար, իսկ հիմա... Հիմա ոչ մի բան: Ահավոր բան ա, երբ գիտես, որ իրան էլ կյանքում չես տեսնի, ձայնն էլ չես լսի՝ էտքան հարազատ մարդու ձայնը: Ամիսներ, տարիներ են անցնում, իսկ էտ զգացումը մնում ա... Էէէ, խորացա


ավելի շուտ կորուստի զգացումը... :Smile: և այլևս հետ չվերադարձնելու անկարողունակությունը....

Ամառու սկսել ես շատ բաներ շատ խորը ընդունել...քեզ լավ նայի :Smile: 
ու ստորագրությանդ հետևիր... :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Ուհու... Շատ դեպքերում էլ էն ա ցավ պատճառում, որ նրան կորցրել ԵՍ... դու ես կորցրել... կարող էիր ինչ-որ բան անել, բայց չարեցիր... 

Հա, համ էլ մերսի  :Wink:

----------


## Մելիք

Ես թերևս ասեմ ոչ թե զգացմունքի, այլ զգացողության մասին:
Ամենադաժանը էն ա, որ էս թեմայի մասին մտացելուց կարելի ա ունենալ էն զգացումը, որ գրեթե էն ամենը, ինչ մասին խոսվելա ա վերևում, դու ամեն օր տանում էս քո հետ:

----------


## Mesrop

խանդն ա ահավոր բան…
չնայաց շատ քիչ եմ իսկականից խանդել, բայց իմ վրա ամենաշատը էդ ա ազդում…  :Smile:

----------


## Fantazy

Ամենդաժան զգացողություններից է հուսախաբությունը, հուսալքվածությունը ու ամենակրևորը միյնությունը: Միայնությունը հոգով, երբ ամբողջ աշխարհում չես կարողանում ոչ մի հոգեհարազատ մարդ գտնել, դա շատ ծանր զգացմունք է, երբ ոչ ոք քեզ չի հասկանում: Այն քեզ միջից, մանրից ուտում ա… Այս պահին հարմար բառ մտքիս չի գալիս, որ գրեմ:  :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## Root

> Որն է՞
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Խնդրում եմ չմոռանաք հիմնավորել


Հիասթափությունը ...... նախկին վերաբերմունքը չի վերկանգնվի էլ երբեք ....

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հիասթափությունը ...... նախկին վերաբերմունքը չի վերկանգնվի էլ երբեք ....


Համամիտ եմ, հիասթափության դեպքում առաջանում է ցավ, որը ծնում է վերք: Այն ժամանակի ընթացքում սպիանում է, իր հետևից թողնելով աննկատ մի սպի, որի կարմիր հետքը հիշեցնում է այն ցավը, որը ծվել է այդ զգացմունքից…և ծնում է մի վախ, որ կարող է այդ ցավը կրկնվել…

Հ.Գ. ինքս իմ խոսքերի մեջ խճճվեցի

----------


## Root

> Համամիտ եմ, հիասթափության դեպքում առաջանում է ցավ, որը ծնում է վերք: Այն ժամանակի ընթացքում սպիանում է, իր հետևից թողնելով աննկատ մի սպի, որի կարմիր հետքը հիշեցնում է այն ցավը, որը ծվել է այդ զգացմունքից…և ծնում է մի վախ, որ կարող է այդ ցավը կրկնվել…
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինքս իմ խոսքերի մեջ խճճվեցի


Մի ընկեր ունինք... առաջին կուրսում ...դավաճանեց ... ստոր ձևի դավաճանեց ... ժամանականեր անցան .. թեև հիմա էլի մեր հետ է ... այն չէ ... սպին միշտ մնում է , ու ոչ թե մարդուց ես վախենում այլ ինքդ քեզնից ... որ քո մեջ դեռևս չեսս ներել մարդուն ... չես սիրում այնպես ինչպես սիրել ես ... չես վստահում ..

----------


## Array

> Մի ընկեր ունինք... առաջին կուրսում ...դավաճանեց ... ստոր ձևի դավաճանեց ... ժամանականեր անցան .. թեև հիմա էլի մեր հետ է ... այն չէ ... սպին միշտ մնում է , ու ոչ թե մարդուց ես վախենում այլ ինքդ քեզնից ... որ քո մեջ դեռևս չեսս ներել մարդուն ... չես սիրում այնպես ինչպես սիրել ես ... չես վստահում .


Ես հիասթափության հետ պրոբլեմներ չունեմ :Smile: ,շուտ եմ մարդկանց ներում(դա, իհարկ է,վատ է,բայց ինչ արած)

----------


## Ծով

> Ես հիասթափության հետ պրոբլեմներ չունեմ,շուտ եմ մարդկանց ներում(դա, իհարկ է,վատ է,բայց ինչ արած)


Բացարձակ վատ բան չեմ տեսնում… :Think:

----------


## Dr. M

Որն է՞


1. խանդը - կարծում եմ մեկնաբանել պետք չէ
2. դավաճանված լինելը
3.սիրված չլինելը
4. հիասթափությունը   :Sad: 

Երբեք չեմ ներել ու կարծում եմ չեմ ների դավաճանությունը

----------


## Մանե

_Արածների ու հատկապես չարածների համար փոշմանելը: Կորստից առաջացած դատարկությունը: Հա,մեկ էլ անտարբերությունը մարդկանց,իրերի ու իրադարձությունների նկատմամբ,որ առաջանում ա վերևում նշած 2 բաներից_

----------


## Կաթիլ

Իմ կարծիքով մեղքի զգացումն է, կրծում է հոգիդ՝ թույլ չտալով, որ վերքն սպիանա… Դե մեկ ել երևի, երբ զգում ես, որ ոչ ոքի պետք(անհրաժեշտ) չես աշխարհում...  :Sad:

----------


## Tigana

:Angry2: Զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը այն է,որը մարդ զգալով կարող է ինքը ամենադաժանը լինել:Հետևաբար` տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր զգացմւնքներն են ամենադաժանը:

Ինձ մոտ դա այն զգացմունքն է,երբ ես ինձ ստորացված եմ զգում: :Angry2:

----------


## Դեկադա

Զգացմունքներից  ամենադաժանը   դա  վստահությունը  և  հավատը  կորցնելն է` ըստ  իս:Ամեն ինչի դեմ կարող ես պայքարել, բայց  վստահությունը  վերականգնել  շատ  դժվար գուցեև  անհնարին բան է:

----------


## egoist

Երևի տխրությունը, երբ անձնատուր ես լինում նրան , այն շատ դաժան է դառնում.....

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Դե դա կախված է պահից, ստեղծված իրավիճակից..., երբեմն մենակությունն է, երբեմն՝ խղճահարությունը, երբեմն՝ կարոտը, երբեմն՝ մոտ մարդու կորուստը, երբեմն՝ դավաճանությունը, երբեմն՝ հիասթափությունը, երբեմն՝ սերը և այդպես շարունակ..., զգացմունքները, բոլորն էլ դաժան են լինում... կախված է տվյալ պահին մեր հոգեկան իրավիճակից/ապրումներից...

Ինձ համար անհասկանալի է << *Զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը* >> հասկացությունը...

----------


## Second Chance

Բոլոր  այն բաները, որոնք  հնարավոր է դեռ  փոխել, ետ  բերել ,կամ   սխալվելուց,  ձախողվելուց  հետո հնարավորություն ու շանս ունես  երկրորդ  անգամ այդպես  չվարվելու... դեռ  էլի շանս  ունես --  դրանք սարսափելի չեն, այսինքն  դրանք  չեն առաջացնում ամենադաժան զգացումները....
 Ըստ ինձ զգացմունքներից ,կամ  այսպես  ասած զգացողություններից  ամենադաժանը, ամենածանրը առաջանում է այն ժամանակ ,երբ չես կարող  հետ  բերել , չես կարող այլևս ուղղել սխալդ...այլևս չես ունենա նման  հնարավորություն .... :Sad:

----------


## Grieg

անտարբերությունը  :Sad:

----------


## Երկնային

_ամենադաժանը չափից դուրս խանդն է.... առաջին հերթին ինքդ քեզ ես վնասում, ուտում ես քեզ ներսից... հետո վնասում ես դիմացինիդ, ցույց տալով նրան որ չես վստահում...

_

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
մեկ էլ հիասթափությունը սպանում է....  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Մի վախեցիր բարեկամներից, նրանք ամենաշատը կարող են քեզ դավաճանել...
Մի վախեցիր թշնամիներից, նրանք ամենաշատը կարող են քեզ սպանել...
Վախեցիր *անտարբերությունից*, որովհետև հենց անտարբերության հայացքի ներքո են կարատվում բոլոր դավաճանություններն ու սպանությունները....

Հ.Գ. Այնքան էլ վստահ չեմ, որ անտարբերությունը զգացմունք է, սատանան գիտի, թե ինչ է...

----------


## Sunny Stream

հիասթափություն... երբ արժեքավորը դանռնում է ոչնչություն (մարդիկ, նպատակներ, սեփական "ես"-դ...), շատ դժվար է նոր հավասարակշռության բերել արժեքային համակարգը, հետևաբար` նաև կյանքը (կյանքը մի ամբողջ արժեքային համակարգ է, որից էլ բխում է աշխարհայացքն ու մարդկաց ու իրերի հետ փոխհարաբերությունները)...

Հ.Գ. ի դեպ, զգացմունք միշտ համարել եմ սերն ու ատելությունը, իսկ մնացածը, եթե չեմ սխալվում, զգացում են... տարբերություն կա  :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Ամենադաժանը չգիտեմ, բայց դաժան ա շատ էն, երբ զգում ես, որ ուզում ես էտ մարդուն տեսնես, խոսաս, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ, երևի միակողմանի զգացմունք,  :Love: բայց... բայց չես կարա, որովհետև մի բան քեզ հետ ա պահում, դուք անծանոթներ եք: Շատ դաժանա: :Sad:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Չէ , դաժան զգացմունք չկա , եթե ման չգաս մեջը դաժան բան , իսկ տենց ամեն ինչում էլ կարելի ա դաժան բաներ գտնել :

----------


## Սերխիո

մեռած սերը ,որը չի կենդանանա :Sad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Կենդանական վախը,* որը մարդուն այցելում է առաջինը, և լքում վերջինը, և, ի տարբերություն վերոնշյալ զգացմուքների, ունենում են բոլորը։

_Հ.Գ. Կարդացեք Էդգար Պո ։) (Կենդանի թաղվածները, սև կատուն և այլն)_։

----------


## Երկնային

_Արհամարված լինելուց ավելի դաժան բան դժվար թե գտնվի…_  :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

Կարոտ և անկարողություն` իրար շաղախված:

----------


## Նարե

_im depqum Karot_

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրելն արգելվում է։
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ ունեք, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> անտարբերությունը


համաձայն եմ, մեկ էլ երևի մենակության զգացմունքը

----------


## Kuk

> Զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը


ամենադաժանը էս հարցին անկեղծ պատասխանելն է :This:

----------


## Սամվել

Ի՞Նչա նշանակում *ամենա* ամեն մեկն էլ իր դաժանությունը ունի...

Իմ համար ամենադաժաններից մեկը կորստի զգացումն է  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սամ, քո ասածը մի քիչ ուրիշ բան ա ...

----------


## Բարեկամ

Երբ մեղավոր ես զգում մի բանի համար, որում մեղավոր չես:

----------


## Firegirl777

Երբ գիտես որ ինչ որ բան սխալ է, բայց ուղղել չես կարող, չնայած դա հենց քեզանից է կախված

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ինձ համար ամենադաժանը ֆիզիկական ցավն է ՝ չնայած դրան դիմանում եմ հեշտությամբ :

----------


## Brigada

դավաճանությունն ու հիասթափությունը

----------


## Mari

> Որն է՞
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Խնդրում եմ չմոռանաք հիմնավորել



Զգացումներից  ամենադաժանը  ինձ  համար  հետևյալն  է՝  երբ  զգում  եմ,  որ  ինչ-որ  բան  փոխել  անզոր  եմ: Դա  կորստի  զգացումն  է՝  իր  ամբողջ  ընդգրկողականությամբ՝ և  լայն,  և  նեղ  առումներով...

----------


## impression

թեմայի վերնագիրը ուշադիր կարդացել ե՞ք: գրված ա ոչ թե _զգացմունք_, այլ _զգացում_: դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: օրինակ ինձ համար ամենադաժան _զգացումը_ նոր հեռացված ատամի փոսիկին լեզվով հանկարծակի կպչելն ա կամ ասենք եղունգի վերևի մասում որ կաշվի պուճուր կտոր ա լինում պլոկված, կամ էլ թե անորակ կավճով գրելը ու տենց մանյակական բաներ: իսկ դուք լրիվ ուրիշ բանից եք խոսում  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Ես չեմ կարում տանեմ էն պահը, որ գրատախտակին երկար եղունգներով ու փոքր կավիճով գրում են.. ու հանկարծ եղունգը կպնում ա :Shout:  :Sad:

----------


## Mari

> Ես չեմ կարում տանեմ էն պահը, որ գրատախտակին երկար եղունգներով ու փոքր կավիճով գրում են.. ու հանկարծ եղունգը կպնում ա


Լավ,  քանի  խոսք  գնաց  էս  տեսակ  զգացումներից,  սպասեք  ես  էլ  ասեմ՝  ուտելուց  որ  խոսում  են  ուտելիքով  լի  բերանով,  այ  էդ  զգացումնա  ամենադաժանը :LOL: 

Հ. Գ. Սկսեցի  կասկածել՝  արդյոք  ճիշտ  եմ  ընկալում  զգացմունք  և  զգացում  բառերի  տարբերությունը  գոնե  «Հոգեբանություն  և  փիլիսոփայություն»  բաժնի  շրջանակներում

----------


## impression

> Ես չեմ կարում տանեմ էն պահը, որ գրատախտակին երկար եղունգներով ու փոքր կավիճով գրում են.. ու հանկարծ եղունգը կպնում ա


այ հիմա եկանք տեղն ընկանք, սկսեցինք ճիշտ բաներից խոսել: թե չէ ընկել են բարձր ու վեհ գաղափարների հետևից...  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

երբ լավ հաղորդում ես նայում ու վերջին պահին լույսերը անջատում են

----------


## Kuk

> երբ լավ հաղորդում ես նայում ու վերջին պահին լույսերը անջատում են


Լույսերը անջատելը հլը ոչինչ, բա որ ռեկլամ են միացնում :Sad:  կամ էլ կինոյի ամենաինտիմ պահին են ռեկլամ միացնում :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

անորոշություն

----------


## Երկնային

> թեմայի վերնագիրը ուշադիր կարդացել ե՞ք: գրված ա ոչ թե _զգացմունք_, այլ _զգացում_: դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: օրինակ ինձ համար ամենադաժան _զգացումը_ նոր հեռացված ատամի փոսիկին լեզվով հանկարծակի կպչելն ա կամ ասենք եղունգի վերևի մասում որ կաշվի պուճուր կտոր ա լինում պլոկված, կամ էլ թե անորակ կավճով գրելը ու տենց մանյակական բաներ: իսկ դուք լրիվ ուրիշ բանից եք խոսում


_Լիլ, չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ա ստացվել, բայց թեման սկզբնական շրջանում հենց զացմունքներ էր վերնագրված, ոչ թե զգացում…_

----------


## impression

> _Լիլ, չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ա ստացվել, բայց թեման սկզբնական շրջանում հենց զացմունքներ էր վերնագրված, ոչ թե զգացում…_


դե հետո ֆոկուս-մոկուս եղավ երևի  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Ամենադաժանը միանշանակ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց դաժանագույններից մեկը սեփական անպետքության զգացումն է...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> թեմայի վերնագիրը ուշադիր կարդացել ե՞ք: գրված ա ոչ թե _զգացմունք_, այլ _զգացում_: դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: օրինակ ինձ համար ամենադաժան _զգացումը_ նոր հեռացված ատամի փոսիկին լեզվով հանկարծակի կպչելն ա կամ ասենք եղունգի վերևի մասում որ կաշվի պուճուր կտոր ա լինում պլոկված, կամ էլ թե անորակ կավճով գրելը ու տենց մանյակական բաներ: իսկ դուք լրիվ ուրիշ բանից եք խոսում


Չէ, Լիլ, տենց չի։  :Wink:  Զգացումը մենակ ֆիզիկականը չի, օրինակ՝ հումորի զգացում, ատելության զգացում, անպետքության զգացում։ Նենց որ թեմայի վերնագրի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, բաներ մի հորինեք։  :Jpit: 



> _Լիլ, չգիտեմ, թե ոնց ա ստացվել, բայց թեման սկզբնական շրջանում հենց զացմունքներ էր վերնագրված, ոչ թե զգացում…_


Սկզբնական շրջանում սխալ էր վերնագրված։



> դե հետո ֆոկուս-մոկուս եղավ երևի


Հա, Ուլուանայի հերթական ֆոկուսներից էր։  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես չեմ կարում տանեմ էն պահը, որ գրատախտակին երկար եղունգներով ու փոքր կավիճով գրում են.. ու հանկարծ եղունգը կպնում ա


բա որ գիշերը քնած ես, մեկ էլ 2 հատ կատու ձենները քցում են. "մյաաաա՜ու, մյաաաա՜ուուու, մյաաաաաաա՜՜՜ուու", "մյաաա՜՜՜աաաաաաաաու", մի երկու րոպե լռություն ա, աչքերդ կպնում են, մեկ էլ էլի են վայնասունները քցում: Քիչ ա մնում սենյակի շկաֆը քցես գլխներին
կամ, որ ուտելիք ես կծում, մեկ էլ ակնթարթորեն հիշում ես, որ ցավացող ատամ ունես էդ կողմում, բայց արդեն ուշ ա ըլնում, ու ատամդ նենց ա ցավում, որ քիչ ա մնում գոռաս
կամ, որ գիշերվա ժամը մեկին զանգում են
կամ, որ ուտելուց անեկդոտ ես պատմում, մեկ էլ հանկարծ ուտելիքը թռնում ա շնչափողդ

----------


## Վարպետ

Իմ համար ամենադաժանը բարձրության զգացումն ա, եթե դա կարելի է այդպես անվանել: Ասենք, մարդ կա` իր համար ամենասարսափելի ֆիլմը "Ուրբաթ 13"-ն ա, կամ ասենք "Սղոցը"... Իմ համար "Սարդ մարդ"-ն ա, որովհետեւ չեմ կարողանում նայել, թե էդ տականքը ոնց ա տանիքից տանիք թռնում :Jpit:  

Չէ, իրոք, եթե ուզում եք ինձ մե~ծ վատություն անել, նստեք կամրջի բազրիքին կամ ասենք հենվեք պատշգամբի բազրիքին, որը գտնվում a բարձր հարկերում: Կակ մինիմում միկրոինֆարկտս ապահովված ա :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

Չգիտեմ "Մեղավորության զգացում" հասկացություն կա թե ոչ, բայց դրանից դաժան ոչինչ չկա  :Sad:  Էն որ ամեն 5 րոպեն մեկ քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր մադուն անզգուշաբար ցավ պատճառելուց  :Sad:  էն որ ամեն 5 րոպեն մեկ որոշում ես զանգել ու ասել "Ես Օնեգին չեմ  :Sad: " բայց չես կարողանում ....

----------


## Empty`Tears

Երևի թե մի բանով չի վերջանում... :Sorry:  :Huh: 
Անտարբերությունը - քեզ հարազատ մարդու կողմից..
Խիղճը - ինչ, որ մեկին խղճալով, կամ խղճի խայթ զգալով...
Անելով մի բան (շատ) սակայն, ոչ մեկի կողմից ոչինչ չլսելով.. :Sad: ոչ մեկի կողմից չգնահատվելով..

----------


## Razo

Որ դու հա ինքը չէ... հասկացաք...
Էտ ամենադաժաննա… Բա որ ինքն էլ ուրիշին… :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Թքած...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## I love love

Բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել,միգուցե կրկնվեմ:
Ես ամենադաժան զգացումը համարում եմ նախանձը:

----------


## Tanamasi

*Դաժանությունն է։*

----------


## nune'

զգացումներից ամենադաժանը..շատ դաժան հարցա....իմ համար շատ դաժանա զգացում էր, որ վերջերս ապրեցի, երբ բաժանվում ես սիրածդ մարդուց ու չգիտես երբևէ իրեն կտեսնես, թե ոչ..այսինքն իմ համար ամենդաժան զգացումը ու զգացողությունը անորոշություննա...

----------


## dvgray

Ընչաքաղցությունը
Օր օրի վրա փուչիկ են դառնում ու ավելի ու  ուռում , ու էլի չեք պատկերացնի  :LOL:  առավոտվա յոթից ընտանիքներով Մաքդոնալդսի դռանն են չոքած  :Bad:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ընչաքաղցությունը
> Օր օրի վրա փուչիկ են դառնում ու ավելի ու  ուռում , ու էլի չեք պատկերացնի  առավոտվա յոթից ընտանիքներով Մաքդոնալդսի դռանն են չոքած


Էստեղ, կասեի, ավելի շատ սազում ա որկրամոլություն բառը :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Էստեղ, կասեի, ավելի շատ սազում ա որկրամոլություն բառը


Իսկապես որ  :Smile:  : Ես էլ էի զգում որ ինչ որ էն չեմ գրում   :LOL:

----------


## Razo

> զգացումներից ամենադաժանը..շատ դաժան հարցա....իմ համար շատ դաժանա զգացում էր, որ վերջերս ապրեցի, երբ բաժանվում ես սիրածդ մարդուց ու չգիտես երբևէ իրեն կտեսնես, թե ոչ..այսինքն իմ համար ամենդաժան զգացումը ու զգացողությունը անորոշություննա...


Bravo!!!  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping: 

Ամենադաժաններից էլ հենց էտա, հաստատ…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իմ համար ամենադաժանը կարոտն է...
Կան  զգացմունքներն, որոնք  կարող են որոշ հանգամանքներում ամենադաժանը լինել, իսկ հետո անցողիկ կերպով ամենապուպուշը դառնան... 
Մնացած  անուղղելի դաժան զգացումների մասին վերևում  :This:  լիքը կա ...  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

անզորության զգացումը, մանավանդ երբ որ դրա տակ մի քանի հատ զգացմունք խառնված ա իրար

----------


## El Tango

Իրականում զգացումը և զգացմունքները իրար բավական մոտ բաներ են։ Ցանկացած զգացում՜ այսինքն՝ այն ինչ զգում ենք մեր զգայարանների միջոցով իրենում պարտադիր պարունակում է զգացմունքային մաս։ Այսինքն ցանկացած երևույթ՜ որ արտացոլվում է մարդու կողմից՜ պարտադիր կերպով զգացվում՜ այսինքն օրգանիզմի կողմից գնահատվում է որպես տհաճ կամ հաճելի։ 
Դա ազդարարային նշանակություն ունի օրգանիզմի համար։

Օր.՝ առավել նվազ աֆֆեկտիվ ոլորտի հետ կապված է տեսողական զգայությունը՜ ապա լսողականը՜ առավել սերտ համի ու հոտառականը՜ և այլն։ Օր.՝ ցավի զգայությունը՜ որը մաշկային զգայության ենթատեսակ է ամենաշատն է կապված զգացմունքների հետ։ Սերտորեն կապված են նաև օրգանական զգայությունները։ Եթե ներքին օրգաններից ինչ-որ ոչ դրական ազդակներ են փոխանցվում գլխուղեղին՜ մարդու ընդհանուր ինքնազգացողությունը վատանում է և այլն

----------


## El Tango

> Չէ, Լիլ, տենց չի։  Զգացումը մենակ ֆիզիկականը չի, օրինակ՝ հումորի զգացում, ատելության զգացում, անպետքության զգացում։ Նենց որ թեմայի վերնագրի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, բաներ մի հորինեք։ 
> 
> Սկզբնական շրջանում սխալ էր վերնագրված։
> 
> Հա, Ուլուանայի հերթական ֆոկուսներից էր։


Հարգելի ՈՒլուանա թերևս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ թեման վերնագրել զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հարգելի ՈՒլուանա թերևս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ թեման վերնագրել զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը։


Կներես, բայց համաձայն չեմ, հակառակ դեպքում չէի փոխի սկզբնական վերնագիրը։ 
Կարո՞ղ ես հիմնավորել, թե ինչու ես համարում, որ էդպես ավելի ճիշտ կլինի։  :Think:

----------


## El Tango

> Կներես, բայց համաձայն չեմ, հակառակ դեպքում չէի փոխի սկզբնական վերնագիրը։ 
> Կարո՞ղ ես հիմնավորել, թե ինչու ես համարում, որ էդպես ավելի ճիշտ կլինի։


Որովհետև քո հարցադրման դեպքում խոսքը ավելի շատ զգացմունքների մասին է՜ այլ ոչ զգացումների։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ամենադաժան զգացում  դա երբ արժանապատվությանս են կպնում,ատում եմ:Տեսա՞ք, էլի դաժան զգացում …

----------


## cold skin

Մենակության զգացումը :Sad:

----------


## impression

կարծում եմ` ամեն ինչ պահի տակ է ակտուալ. օրինակ հենց հիմա ինձ համար ամենադաժան զգացումը ստամոքսիս ցավն ա

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.02.2009), Ուլուանա (25.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Որովհետև քո հարցադրման դեպքում խոսքը ավելի շատ զգացմունքների մասին է՜ այլ ոչ զգացումների։


Բայց այստեղ համենայնդեպս ավելի նպատակահարմար է հենց զգացում բառը, : Որովհետև մարդուն  դաժանաբար հիմնականում այցելում են զգացումները  :Wink: : 
Քանի որ խոսքը նաև դաժան լինելու մասին է ապա զգացմունքները քիչ են լինում դաժան, հատկապես ինքներս մեր հանդեպ/ այսինքն այնպիսի դաժան, որ մենք նեղվենք դրանից/
Օրինակ _կարոտը_ դաժան բան է իրոք  և այն զգացում է
_անհանգստաությունը_- զգացում է
_ավստահությունը_- զգացում է
_ցավը_- զգացում է
սրանք են որ մեզ դաժան են թվում, կամ տանջում են:
Իսկ օրինակ նախանձն ու ատելությունը ավելի շատ զգացմունքներ են, և նրանց դաժանությունը հիմնականում մեզ չէ ուղղված:

----------


## Արիացի

Զգացումը դաժան չի լինում: Դաժան լինում ա կոնկրետ զգացում ունեցող մարդը  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Զգացումը դաժան չի լինում: Դաժան լինում ա կոնկրետ զգացում ունեցող մարդը


Չէ համաձայն չեմ :Smile: 
եթե օրինակ ես ցավի կամ կարոտի զգացում ունեմ, ուրեմն ես դաժա՞ն եմ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Չէ համաձայն չեմ
> եթե օրինակ ես ցավի կամ կարոտի զգացում ունեմ, ուրեմն ես դաժա՞ն եմ:


Երևի ինձ սխալ հասկացաք: Չեմ ասում, որ կամայական զգացում ունեցող մարդը դաժան է, այլ այն, որ կոնկրետ ինչ-որ զգացում ունենալը մարդու մոտ առաջացնում է դաժանություն: Օրինակ նախանձը էդպիսի զգացում է, իսկ ցավը և կարոտը` ոչ: Թեկուզ ցավը ինչ-որ տեղ կարող ա բերի դաժանության, ուղղակի նայած ինչ ցավ ա:  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Երևի ինձ սխալ հասկացաք: Չեմ ասում, որ կամայական զգացում ունեցող մարդը դաժան է, այլ այն, որ կոնկրետ ինչ-որ զգացում ունենալը մարդու մոտ առաջացնում է դաժանություն: Օրինակ նախանձը էդպիսի զգացում է, իսկ ցավը և կարոտը` ոչ: Թեկուզ ցավը ինչ-որ տեղ կարող ա բերի դաժանության, ուղղակի նայած ինչ ցավ ա:


Դե որ ասացիր զգացումը դաժան չի լինում- սա ինկատի է առնվում որպես ընդհանրապես :Blush: 

Իսկ նախանձը ավելի շուտ զգացմունք  է քան զգացում :Smile:  ես այդպես եմ կարծում, որովհետև այն հատուկ ուղղվածություն է ունենում: Իսկ զգացումները հիմնականում մարդկանց չեն ուղղված լինում,  դրա համար նրանք մեզ համար են դաժան:

----------


## Bulbul

ամենադաժան զգացումը ինձ համար անպետքության, ավելորդության զգացումներն են, որ առաջանում են համապատասխան մարդկանց շրջապատում

----------


## Aurora

Անտարբերությունը։

----------


## Ceceron

Սեր  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սեր


Սերը դաժան ա :Shok: , նույնիսկ ամենավատ տարբերակի դեպքում ավելի կայֆ ա երբ սիրում ես , այ ամենադաժան զգացումը սիրել չկարողանալն ա :LOL: , հա տենց զգացում էլ կա :Xeloq:

----------

Kita (28.03.2009), Manya (12.06.2009), Nadine (25.02.2009), Selene (25.02.2009), Երկնային (25.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Դե որ ասացիր զգացումը դաժան չի լինում- սա ինկատի է առնվում որպես ընդհանրապես
> 
> Իսկ նախանձը ավելի շուտ զգացմունք  է քան զգացում ես այդպես եմ կարծում, որովհետև այն հատուկ ուղղվածություն է ունենում: Իսկ զգացումները հիմնականում մարդկանց չեն ուղղված լինում,  դրա համար նրանք մեզ համար են դաժան:


Հա ճիշտ ես: Ես զգացումը ու զգացմունքը շփոթել էի:  :Smile:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

շատերը նշեցին իրենց համար ամենասրսափելի զգացումները և զգացմունքները.
ատելություն, անպատասխան սեր, դավաճանություն, կորուստ, անորոշություն, կարոտ, կավիճի խզզոցը գրատախտակին և այլն:
Կարելի է անվերջ շարունակել այս շարքը: Բայց եթե այս բոլորը մի քանի անգամ էլ քառապատկենք այնքան էլ սարսափելի չի լինի, քանի դեռ կան դրանց համար լուծման ճանապարհներ,ռեսուրսներ և ուժ:
Իսկ իրական ամենասարսափելի զգացողությունը ինձ համար դա *անզորության զգացումն* է: Երբ լիովին անզոր ես պայքարելու վերը նշված բոլոր զգացումների և զգացմունքների դեմ

----------

ihusik (01.03.2009), Razo (22.03.2009), Rhayader (28.02.2009), Selene (01.03.2009), Դեկադա (09.03.2009), Երկնային (28.02.2009), Չամիչ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Nyuton

Ամենադաժանը հաճելի զգացմունքներն են, որոնց հասնելու համար ամբողջ կյանքդ տանջվում ես:

----------


## Jarre

Ինչ որ լուրջ պրոբլեմի մեջ մեղավորության զգացումը և ինքնաքննադատումը

----------


## Խորհրդավոր Անծանոթ

Նախ ողջունում եմ ակումբի բոլոր անդամներին:
Ըստ իս` ամենադաժան զգացմունք կամ զգացողություն որպես այդպիսին չկա, գոյություն ունի դրանց մի ամբողջություն` համակարգ, որը ներառում է իր մեջ թվարկվածներից բոլորը: Կախված անձի բարոյահոգեբանական վիճակից` զգացողությունները պաշարում են նրան թե ներքին, թե արտաքին գործոնների ազդեցությունից, որոնց հաղթահարումը կախված է միմիայն տվյալ անձի` կյանքի և ապրելու նկատմամբ ունեցած նրա վերևաբերմունքից:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Կախված անձի բարոյահոգեբանական վիճակից` զգացողությունները պաշարում են նրան թե ներքին, թե արտաքին գործոնների ազդեցությունից, որոնց հաղթահարումը կախված է միմիայն տվյալ անձի` կյանքի և ապրելու նկատմամբ ունեցած նրա վերևաբերմունքից:


Համաձայն եմ, ամեն ինչ կախվածա թե մարդը կյանքին ինչ մոտեցում ունի։ Եթե մարդ օպտիմիստա, դա նշանակումա, որ ինչ էլ լինի, նա ամեն լավ և վատ բաներում միայն լավն է տեսնում։ Իսկ եթե պեսիմիստա, ապա ինչ էլ ուզումա լինի, մեկա ինքը ամեն ինչում վատնա տեսնում, ամեն ինչից դժգոհա լինում, ու նրա համար բոլոր զգացմունքներն էլ լինում են շատ դաժան։

 Ինձ թվումա, որ դրանից են սկսվում ինքնասպան լինելու մասին մտքերը, որովհետև մարդ չի կարանում ուրախանա են ամեն ինչից, ինչ նրան ուրախացնումա։ Օրինակ վերցնենք երեխաներին, նրանք ամեն փոքր մանրուքից ուրախանում են, նրանից որ ցեխա, կարան մեջը խաղան, որ կարան բոբիկ ջուրը մտնեն, ու նրան մայրիները կխոսեն նրանց վրա.... Նրան նկատում են ու տեսնում են այն բոլոր բարի ու լավ մանրուքները, որոնք նրանց շրջապատում են։ Տարիքի հետ դա անցնում է, որովհետև մարդիկ բան չունեմ ասելու մեծանում են, էլ այդպիսի բաներ չեն նկատում։

Բայց միգուցե, այդ մանրուքներն են, որ մեր կյանքը ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ուրախ են դարձնում։

Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մարդ կարող է ցանկացած երևույթում լավը տեսնել, ուղակի պետք է ուզել ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով  :Smile:  Այդ դեպքում, նրա համար բոլոր զգացմունքներն էլ կլինեն ցանկալի ու հաստատ ոչ դաժան  :Blush:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Բայց միգուցե, այդ մանրուքներն են, որ մեր կյանքը ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ուրախ են դարձնում։
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով ամեն մարդ կարող է ցանկացած երևույթում լավը տեսնել, ուղակի պետք է ուզել ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով  Այդ դեպքում, նրա համար բոլոր զգացմունքներն էլ կլինեն ցանկալի ու հաստատ ոչ դաժան


Amelie ֆիլմը տեսել ես? :Smile:  Եթե չէ, խորհուրդ` անպայման նայիր :Wink:

----------

Chilly (29.05.2009)

----------


## mxmxm1

> Սերը դաժան ա, նույնիսկ ամենավատ տարբերակի դեպքում ավելի կայֆ ա երբ սիրում ես , այ ամենադաժան զգացումը սիրել չկարողանալն ա, հա տենց զգացում էլ կա


ամենադաժաններից մեկը սիրել չկարողանալը երևի դիմակի ետևում ա անընդհատ

----------

Երվանդ (21.05.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

իմ համար ամենադաժան զգացումը դատարկության և անտարբերության զգացումներն են

----------


## Փոքրիկ

ամենադաժանն անտարբերության, անտեսված լինելու զգացումներն են...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ամենադաժանն անտարբերության, անտեսված լինելու զգացումներն են...


Ամենադաժանը *մենակության* զգացումնա... 
Նույնսիկ անտեսող էլ չկա :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Էսօր մտածում էի, որ զգացումներից ամենադաժանը կարող ա լինել այն, երբ իմանաս, որ խոզի գրիպով ես վարակվել:

----------

Jarre (30.05.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Մահվանտ օրը իմանալը
Սիրաց մարդու կողմից քեզ դավաճանվաց զգալը
Անբուժելի հիվանդության առկայության փաստը

----------


## Սլիմ

Սպասումը :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Սպասումը


Չէ՛, էդ ինձ համար ռոմանտիկ զգացում ա  :Love:  Հլը մինչև հիմա միամիտի նման սպասում եմ  :Blush:

----------

Tig (29.05.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

Ամենադաժանը մերժվածությունն է , չարդարացած ակընկալիքները:

----------

Empty`Tears (10.11.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Հուսահատությունը…

----------

Լուսաբեր (15.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Մահվանտ օրը իմանալը
> Սիրաց մարդու կողմից քեզ դավաճանվաց զգալը
> Անբուժելի հիվանդության առկայության փաստը


Աստված մի արասցե, որ դուք սրանք զգաք, իսկ քանի դեռ չեք զգացել, մի ենթադրեք  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Աստված մի արասցե, որ դուք սրանք զգաք, իսկ քանի դեռ չեք զգացել, մի ենթադրեք


Չեմ զգացել... բայց մի պահ պատկերացրեցի... ու զգացի որ իմ համար ամենա Դաժանը դրանք են

----------


## osip

Մենակության զգացումն է ամենաահավորը, ես ոնց հասկացա ոչ մեկ դա չէր նշել..

----------

total_abandon (07.11.2009), Մանոն (01.08.2009)

----------


## Manya

Գիտեք, ամենադաժանը, որ հույսդ մարում է ու կամաց-կամաց քեզ սկսում է սպանել: Միանգամից չես գիտակցում, որ հույս չկա ու ինքդ քեզ սկսում ես խաբել:Այդ զգացումը ամենադաժանն է:

----------


## Սարգսյան

անզորության զգացում ... երբ նույնիսկ թեորիապես անհնար է փոխել երևույթները և իրավիճակները, որ անրադառնում են ու դեռ կանրադառնան քեզ:

----------


## osip

> անզորության զգացում ... երբ նույնիսկ թեորիապես անհնար է փոխել երևույթները և իրավիճակները, որ անրադառնում են ու դեռ կանրադառնան քեզ:


Չգիտեմ ինչքանով տեղին կլնի ու կօգնի, բայց մեջբերեմ մի աղոթք.

*Պայծառացման աղոթք*
Աստված ինձ պայծառություն պարգևեց՝ *ընդունելու այն ինչ ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐՈՂ փոխել,*

Խիզախություն՝ փոխելու այն ինչ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՄ, և

Իմաստություն՝ իմանալու ՏԱՐԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ:

 :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (21.07.2009), Գևոր (09.11.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009), Մանոն (20.07.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

...վախն ա

----------

Gayl (08.11.2009)

----------


## comet

Խանդը... երբ ինքդ քեզ ես կրծում...

----------


## Գևոր

երևեի ամենադաժանը ինքնախղճահարության զգացումն ա, ... դրանից էլ ինչ կարա դաժան լինի,
ամեն վատ զգացմունք դա է առաջ բերում, քիչ թե շատ, գիտակցում ես դա թե ոչ

----------


## Մանոն

Ասել եմ ու էլի եմ ասում` *հիասթափությունը*, որից էլ ծնվում են ամեն տեսակ դաժան զգացումներ:

----------

Դատարկություն (09.11.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> *Ո՞րն է*
> Խնդրում եմ չմոռանաք հիմնավորել


անզգայացումն է :Blush: 

եթե չես զգում որևէ բան, ուրեմն չես ապրում, իսկ եթե չես ապրում էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի մտածել այլ զգացումների կամ զգացմունքների մասին :Xeloq:

----------

Գևոր (09.11.2009), Շինարար (07.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

անզգայացումը զգացմունք չէ,
 իսկ եթե դիտարկենք որպես զգացմունք, դա էդքան էլ դաժան չի. 
Մի գուցե նրա տակ կա թաքնված,  (բլոկիրովկա) մեկ այլ զգացմունք, որին անգիտակցորեն դիմադրում ենք *անզգայացման* զգացումով, որպես ավելի մեղմ ու տանելի մի բան(ինքնապաշտպանություն?).

Ամեն ինչն էլ յուրովի է ընկալվում, -կախված աշխարահայացից, տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր անուններ են տալիս, բայց բոլորի հիմքում նույն բանն ա ընկած. 
ու կարևոր չի թե ինչ պիտակներ ենք վերագրում, կարևորը չդրամատիզացնենք ու կարևորություն չտանք, իսկ հետո "հերոսաբար" չհաղթահարենք. 

Մենք ենք որոշում, ինչքան էլ, որ չուզենանք դա ընդունել.

----------


## Lion

> Որն է՞
> 
> Խնդրում եմ չմոռանաք հիմնավորել


*Կարոտը*  :Sad:  

Ի՞նչ հիմնավորես, երբ մահու չափ կարոտում ես մեկին, բայց գիտես, որ այլևս երբեք նրան չես տեսնի ու երբեք էլ չես զգա այն, ինչ չզգացել ես այն ժամանակ ու նրա հետ միասին...

----------

Farfalla (10.11.2009), Արծիվ (11.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Չբավարարվածությունը: Դրանից չարանում են:

----------

davidus (11.11.2009), Empty`Tears (10.11.2009), KiLa (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (10.11.2009), VisTolog (10.11.2009), Ուլուանա (10.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (10.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կարոտ? Չէի ասի.. կարոտի մեջ քաղցրություն կա...

----------


## Farfalla

Իմ համար ամենադաժան զգացումը *կարոտն* է:  :Sad: 
Երբ կարոտում ես մեկին, ում էլ երբեք չես կարող տեսնել, զգալ, չես կարող խոսել հետը, որովհետև ինքը էլ չկա: Հետևաբար չկա ոչինչ, ինչ կապված էր նրա հետ:  :Sad:

----------

Արծիվ (11.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

Այո, կարոտի մեջ քաղցրություն կա, շատ հաճախ մենք ինքներս չենք ուզում ազատվել էդ զգացմունքից.
Օրինակ սիրահարվածության ժամանակ. *"Տանջվում ենք"-բայց չենք ուզում թողենք էդ քաղցր զգացմունքը* )) Ու չենք էլ ուզում ընդունել, որ այդ ամենը մեծամասմբ մենք ենք ստեղծում մեր կյանքում, կամ ազատվում նրանից )

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Որն է՞
> Խնդրում եմ չմոռանաք հիմնավորել


Ներքնաշխարհի  հոգեվարք...

Այս պահին ինձ համար զգացումներից ամենադաժանը ներքնաշխարհի  հոգեվարքի մեջ շարունակել ապրելն է...շատ ծանր է հիմնավորել...

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ներքնաշխարհի  հոգեվարք...
> 
> Այս պահին ինձ համար *զգացում*ներից ամենադաժանը *ներքնաշխարհի  հոգեվարք*ի մեջ շարունակել ապրելն է...շատ ծանր է հիմնավորել...


այդ ո՞րն է :Blush:

----------


## Գևոր

> Ներքնաշխարհի  հոգեվարք...


Իրեք որ, էդ որն ա? Կարող ա մեզանից շատերն էլ են ներքնա... հոգևարքի մեջ... :Xeloq:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> այդ ո՞րն է





> Իրեք որ, էդ որն ա? Կարող ա մեզանից շատերն էլ են ներքնա... հոգևարքի մեջ...


Ներքնաշխարհի հոգեվարքը շատ ինդիվիդուալ երևույթ է, ինչը ծանր կլինի բացատրել, էլ ավելի ուժեղ ներքնաշխարհի հոգեվարքի մեջ կընկնեմ... :Sad:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Կարող ա մեզանից շատերն էլ են ներքնա... հոգևարքի մեջ...


Չի բացառվում, բայց այն տարբերությամբ, որ խորապես գիտակցելն ու զգալը ահավոր է... Չէի ցանկանա ոչ ոքին...

----------


## Dayana

Ամենադաժանը դաժանությունն ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Գևոր

Ամենադաժանը մենք ենք. 
Զգացմունքները դրամատիզացնում ենք,  կարևորություն ենք տալիս ու "հիանում" դրանց անտանելիությամբ.
Սեփական եսից դաժան բան չկա.

----------

Yeghoyan (11.11.2009), Արծիվ (11.11.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ամենադաժանը էն զգացողություննա, երբ քեզ մեղադրում են մի հատ պուճուր բանի մեջ ու էտ ներկայացնում են որպես աշխարհի վերջին հանցագործություն, իսկ իրականում, բոլորի մոտ էլ էտպեսա, ուղակի բոլորը թույլ չեն տալիս որ իրանց մեղադրեն ու դու կանգնած բան չես կարում ասես, լուռ լսում ես, որովհետև հասկանում ես որ ինչ էլ ասես, էտ մարդու ուղեղին հասու չի լինի:

----------

Empty`Tears (11.11.2009), Surveyr (11.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ներքնաշխարհի հոգեվարքը շատ ինդիվիդուալ երևույթ է, ինչը ծանր կլինի բացատրել, էլ ավելի ուժեղ ներքնաշխարհի հոգեվարքի մեջ կընկնեմ...


իսկ դու փորձիր բացատրել :Wink: ավելի շուտ դուրս կգաս այդ վիճակից, քան ավելի ուժեղի մեջ կընկնես/եթե դրա մասին խոսես կթեթևանաս/:

ամեն դեպքում անհասկանալի զգացում է *ներքնաշխարհի հոգեվարք* :Xeloq:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Կարոտ? Չէի ասի.. կարոտի մեջ քաղցրություն կա...


Նայած ինչ կարոտ եթե քո նշածը վերաբերվում է նրան որ դու սպասում ես մեկին որին երկար տարիներ է ինչ չես տեսել ու ահա վաղը չէ մյուս օրը դու նրան պետք է կրկին տեսնես այ դա ուրիշ բան է և դա իսկապես քաղցրություն է իսկ ահա այն որ որևէ մարդ իր որևէ մտերիմ անձնավորությանը կորցնում է ու նա շատ լավ գիտի որ նրան էլ երբեք չի տեսնի դա իսկապես սարսափելի բան է:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իմ համար ամենադաժան զգացումը *կարոտն* է: 
> Երբ կարոտում ես մեկին, ում էլ երբեք չես կարող տեսնել, զգալ, չես կարող խոսել հետը, որովհետև ինքը էլ չկա: Հետևաբար չկա ոչինչ, ինչ կապված էր նրա հետ:


Դու լրիվ ճիղտ ես բայց իհարկե կարոտը կարող ես երկու ձևով ձևակերպել՝ կարոտ ուրախության և կարոտ տխրության:

----------


## Farfalla

> Դու լրիվ ճիղտ ես բայց իհարկե կարոտը կարող ես երկու ձևով ձևակերպել՝ կարոտ ուրախության և կարոտ տխրության:


Ես հենց տխրության կարոտի մասին եմ ասում: Կարոտի, որի դեմ պայքարել արդեն 10 տարի է չեմ կարողանում: Ավելի վատ զգացում իմ համար գոյություն չունի:

----------

Արծիվ (11.11.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Չկա ավելի դաժան զգացում, քան թե էն, երբ որ չգիտես ինչ ա հետդ կատարվում:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> իսկ դու փորձիր բացատրելավելի շուտ դուրս կգաս այդ վիճակից, քան ավելի ուժեղի մեջ կընկնես/եթե դրա մասին խոսես կթեթևանաս/:
> 
> ամեն դեպքում անհասկանալի զգացում է ներքնաշխարհի հոգեվարք


Համամիտ եմ, երբ խոսում ես թեթևանում ես, երևի հենց դա է եղել սխալս, որ ես չեմ արտահայտվում ու հասել եմ արդեն ներքնաշխարհիս հոգեվարքին...

----------


## Գևոր

Թղթի վրա գրի առեք ու այրեք մայրամուտին. դրանից հետո մի բաժակ սովորական խմելու ջուր խմեք, եթե իհարկե  անկեղծ հոգնել եք կյքանից  բողոքելուց

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Թղթի վրա գրի առեք ու այրեք մայրամուտին. դրանից հետո մի բաժակ սովորական խմելու ջուր խմեք, եթե իհարկե անկեղծ հոգնել եք կյքանից բողոքելուց


Որքան՝ հասկացա, ինձ էին ուղղված այս տողերը...Եթե այո, ապա չեք գտնում, որ այդտեղ սնահավատությանը մոտ բաներ կան, թեկուզ և միգուցե օգնի...

----------


## Haykolo007

ես 2րդ դասարան եի երբ եղբայրս կլինիկական մահ ունեցավ :Sad: ,այդ օրը կյանքիս ամենասարսապելի օրն է եղել,ու ունեցել եմ ամենավատ ապրումները........բա,դրանից հետո նորմալ եի քնում,բայց երբ անցավ մի քանի տարի ,երեվի 5րդ դասարանից,շատ հաճախ հիշում էի այդ զգացմունքները ու հատկապես գիշերը ու չէի կարողանում քնել,բայց հիմա էլ նման բաներ շատ վաղուց չկան......................................................... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Գևոր

> Որքան՝ հասկացա, ինձ էին ուղղված այս տողերը...Եթե այո, ապա չեք գտնում, որ այդտեղ սնահավատությանը մոտ բաներ կան, թեկուզ և միգուցե օգնի...


Ինձանից սնահավատ չեք լինի.
Սենց դեպքերում ավելի արդյունավետ է  շարժվել ստացված արդյունքներով, քան թե աշխարհի մասին ունեցած համոզմունքներով (ինչն ա հնարավոր ու  ինչը ոչ)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Ինձանից սնահավատ չեք լինի.
> 
> Սենց դեպքերում ավելի արդյունավետ է շարժվել ստացված արդյունքներով, քան թե աշխարհի մասին ունեցած համոզմունքներով (ինչն ա հնարավոր ու ինչը ոչ)



Ինքս էլ ունեմ սնահավատ կողմեր...ասենք ագռավի կռռոցին հավատում եմ...ու այստեղ հարցը բոլորովին Ձեզնից ավել սնահավատ լինել կամ չլինելու մասին չէր, այլ զուտ Ձեր արտահայտած միտքն իր մեջ ինձ համար սնահավատ տարրեր էր պարունակում...այդքան բան...

Սնահավատությունը ես չեմ համարում համոզմունք, ուղղակի որոշ դեպքերում ճիշտ, որոշ դեպքերում սխալ մտածելակերպ...

----------


## Գևոր

Ամեն դեպքում ավելի արդյունավետ ա փորձել լուծել պրոբլեմը, քան թե շարունակել բողոքել. Փորձել տարբեր մեթոդներ, ու միայն արդյունքներից հետևություն անել.

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Ամեն դեպքում ավելի արդյունավետ ա փորձել լուծել պրոբլեմը, քան թե շարունակել բողոքել. Փորձել տարբեր մեթոդներ, ու միայն արդյունքներից հետևություն անել.


Կարծում եմ, որ մենք թեմայից շեղվում ենք...Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է բողոքելուն,կխնդրեի ուշադիր կարդալ գրառումներս... Ես չեմ բողոքում,պարզապես չէի ուզում մանրամասնել այն զգացումը, որն ինձ հետ է...Իսկ փորձել լուծել պրոբլեմը՝ կիրառելով տարբեր արդյունավետ մեթոդներ, նորություն չէր, որ փորձեցիք բացահայտել ինձ համար...

----------


## Գևոր

Ok, հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում )

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Ինձ համար ամենադաժան զգացումը  ատելությունա, բայց կյանքումս չեմ տածել  ինչ  որ մեկի հանդեպ   ատելություն, նույնիսկ ցանկությունն էլ  չկա:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինձ համար ամենադաժան զգացումը  ատելությունա, բայց կյանքումս չեմ տածել  ինչ  որ մեկի հանդեպ   ատելություն, նույնիսկ ցանկությունն էլ  չկա:


Եթե դու չես զգացել, ինչպե՞ս կարող ես խոսել այդ մասին, ու ասել թե դա ամենադաժաննա:

Ինչի՞ց ելնելով ես եկել այդ որոշման:

----------


## REAL_ist

ցավը

----------


## Katka

Անտարբերությունը, երբ բոլորը շուրջդ քարացած արձան են դառնում, իսկ շատերի համար էլ՝ դու:

----------

Մանուլ (19.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Չեմ կարծում որ կարելի է սանդղակ սարքել ու ասել որ այս զգացումը ավելի դաժան է քան այս մեկը:

----------


## MaryMay

Խղճի խայթը...

----------

My World My Space (29.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Սպասելը տառապանք է, մոռանալը` ցավ, սակայն տանջանքներից ամենասարսափելին այն է, երբ չգիտես որն ընտրել.....

----------


## Դեկադա

Միշտ ասել եմ ու էլի կկրկնեմ - *Հավատը կորցնելը*: Հիասթափություններ, անտարբերություն, արհամարհանք, սպասել... էս բոլորը հավատը կորցնելու նախապայմաններն են, որոնք մի օր գումարվելով հենց էտ զգացողությունն են առաջացնում: ՈՒ  եթե թվարկածս նախադրյալները դեռ կարելի է ժամանակի ընթացքում ինչ որ ձեւով վերկանգնել կամ փորձել վերականգնել, ապա հավատի կորուստը չի վերականգնվում...

----------

EgoBrain (30.03.2010), Sona_Yar (25.07.2010), Երկնային (31.03.2010)

----------


## Սոֆյա

Զգացմունքներից ամենադաժանը երևի անորոշությունն է, վախն է այդ անորոշության հանդեպ: Կորցնելու վախն է դաժան, կորցնելուց հետո էլ` ապրելը:

----------

EgoBrain (30.03.2010)

----------


## KiLa

Ես կասեյի, որ դա անպետքության զգացողությունն է:
Սա այնքան դաժան ու զորավոր զգացողություն է, որ ի զորու է հաղթել մահվան սարսափը...
Եվ ինձ միշտ թվացել է, որ մարդ տրվում է մահվանը, այսինքն դադարում է պայքարել, այս զգացողույան հաղթանակից ելնելով:

----------

Կաթիլ (31.03.2010), Մանուլ (31.03.2010)

----------

